# Melrose Abbey Lionel Gish



## CaroleS (May 26, 2013)

I wonder if anyone remembers or was told about Lionel Gish, my uncle an assistant steward who died when the Melrose Abbey was torpoed in 1942. Any piece of information, however small, gratefully received.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome Carole,

His medal file can be downloaded from Kew for £3.36 - here: http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D4302537

His seaman's pouch is held at Kew in piece BT 372/424/172 - http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C8198417

This file is not available to view online and is best obtained by visit to Kew.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## CaroleS (May 26, 2013)

Hugh

Thank you so much for the information.

Kind regards
Carole


----------

